# help! UNPLANNED MATING



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

hiya everyone. im new so please dont frighten me off 

I have a stud and queen who have mated by accident.... my queen was ment to have been taken out to a pre arranged grand champ boy but unfortunately in the middle of the night i heard the dreaded deed being done! i separated them last night and stuck my boy in the kitchen, he some how tried to b super cat and managed to open the door and mated with her again during the early hours of this morning. i have now caged my girl and shes not too impressed with me at the moment!


is it worth just leaving them to it as they have done it twice already or can i still take her to the original stud? 
apparently my queen can have an injection that can make her come into season again and therefore start over! does anyone know if this is safe?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I take it these are pedigree cats that you are talking about and I am assuming that they are both on the active register.
Your queen cannot go to the stud as planned because there would be no way to tell which cat was the father of the kittens without DNA testing.
If you talking about a mis-mate injection it is not available or suitable for cats.
Apart from the fact that your kittens won't have the Grand Champion as their father I can't see a problem with letting your queen have kittens by your own stud unless they are closely related.


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

Hiya, yes they are pedigree and on the active register! my queens father and grandfather are champs and grand champs and ideally wanted to mate with the original stud keep back a potential show cat! 

my boy isnt related but is perfectly suitable although i dont think i would keep back a female for fear of another accidental breeding with father and daughter/ mother and son!

I will just let it commence and wait a yr or so!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What breed are they? You never know you could start your own line of potential show winners with them


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

they are british shorthairs, my girl is a lilac coulour point and my boy a blue! i will post pics shortly


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

as soon as i figure out how to


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

are they both blood grouped? 

if its just twice id leave it, it doesnt mean that it will create a baby, hopefully she will start to call in 2/3weeks time


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

photos can be added with the little paperclip

i wouldn't worry too much, why were you using another stud rather than your own?

your cats sound lovely, looking forward to seeing pics. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

boy = blood group b and my girl = blood group A

to my knowledge (please correct me if im wrong) so long as the boy is group b in general there should be no problems whether the queen is A or b
as he can be put to a or b queens but a blood group b queen should not be put to a blood group A stud ............ or have i got the the wrong way round!


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

basically because im new to cats (i used to breed dogs) i was trying to breed the best possible litter! and as she has so many champions in her pedigree i just thought it would make sense to keep it that way and then i would keep back a show quality girl and my boy would have 2 girlfriends and wouldnt need to worry about them mating father/daughter etc either!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thats a good idea, its what we do, go out to stud and keep one, rem though she may have all boys..thats happened to me twice with my british girl!! 

however your boy may want more than 2 girls, my boy is currently desperate for more girls, Im planning on 2 more and keeping one back... Thats along with the others I have! 

Id also go more on type rather than peds, just beacuse they have ex peds doesnt mean that they will produce top kits, a non champ could produce a grand champ! 

cant wait to see pics, I currently have a litter of 5 british here at the mo, pics on my site under kittens nursery


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

hiya i intend to to have a minimum of 3 girls (hopefully 4 if hubby allows me) I have a kitten to collect when shes 13 weeks and am hoping i will be allowed to keep back 1 or 2 from outside matings... hubby has told me no but i always get what i want 

well........ that WAS my plan until he decided to mate with her lol! I might just let them have their fun for now!... and leave mating her with another to another time


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Shayden said:


> hiya i intend to to have a minimum of 3 girls (hopefully 4 if hubby allows me) I have a kitten to collect when shes 13 weeks and am hoping i will be allowed to keep back 1 or 2 from outside matings... hubby has told me no but i always get what i want
> 
> well........ that WAS my plan until he decided to mate with her lol! I might just let them have their fun for now!... and leave mating her with another to another time


the more he mates the more he will want it, he will also start to spray and cry for girls, and possible poop everywhere, my boys crys alot and has started to spray 

SO I wouldnt let them mate id leave it and wait as she may no be in kittens after only 2 matings, then take her out to stud and keep your girl back, although if he is matureenough now (how old is he & she?) Id be buying in some new bloodlines now


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

Ive been studded him out when he was 1years old (hes now 1 and 4 months) and has had 1 litter and a queen is currently pregnant

he hasnt sprayed my house yet (thank god) when he was 6 months old i looked into getting another girl but didnt see anything suitable! or they wernt on the active, or if they were the prices some were charging..... wow! I went to see afew so called pvt breeders who were offering females on the active and either the conditions of the cats wernt right, or 1 place i went to looked like a kitten farm, her whole living room had cages of about 8 queens with kittens who didnt look too healthy at all (yes i called the rspcs afterwards) lol i looked into a slightly older female (between 6-18 months) and some of em i refused to spend good money on they were of so poor quality! so i spent some time looking up different breeders and getting to know afew people and now i work together with a breeder in the london area who breeds and shows 

my girl is 2.7 yrs (i think) now! and this will b her second litter


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

yes it is hard, ive been looking for over a year, had some booked but then they werent good quality, then i had to pay out for un-seen vet vets so didnt have the money, then other fell through, now its a year later! 

Remember about studding out the health tests that are needed, you seem up-to date anyway, but it is hard, I said that about my boy as his dad has never sprayed, but sadly he has start now so we are getting him a outside home, but he will still come indoors, might get him some stud pants! :blink:


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah i have money put aside for all the health checks etc! its in one of those bank accounts that you need a months notice to withdraw which means i can actually save some dosh and i have a really good relationship with my local vet who gives me good deals and a nice little discount on injections for litters so yay me  I dont know where u live but in london even getting a cat is expensive! and arnt always good quality either! when breeding and studding my dogs id have to go far and wide to find good stock and a decent stud!

i dont feel clued up at all.. breeding dogs is SOOO different to cats! it was abit of a shock to me but well worth it


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I mean health checks for visiting cats as they could make yours ill if not careful! :nono: 

Im in Essex, Ive noticed that british are more expensive pets in london (even without papers I see british for £500 : )

and breeding queens / studs are more expensive than pets in all cat breeds, some people dont charge more, have only met one person that didnt! 

do you show yours?


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

oh yes i make sure they come with all their correct health checks and up to date vaccines!

I currently dont show mine but a breeder friend has been dying for me to show my girl... i think shes still abit saggy from her last litter and i dont think she would enjoy it as she is quite timid with strangers, even when friends come over she will deposit herself under the bed until they are gone!

My boy however.... im sure he will love it! but originally when looking into the criteria his eye colour isnt perfect its more yellow than amber so didnt think he would do as well! on top of that i dnt drive  but im hoping to go to afew shows this year and see what its all about, get some views on the cats and see if its worth showing them


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Well i think you sound like you're doing fine 

Not sure about a male in the house tho :blink:

Showing is great fun!


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

ive heard so much stuff about males spraying etc... mine never has.... maybe hes still too young but he just never has .... including my old un nutered boy!... (when i was a teen) if he does start i have an outdoor cat kennel and a conservatory .... ok more like an unused lean to lol but hes never caused me any need to use it! and he likes to sleep on my bed at night! i think id b more distraught than him if he started to sleep outside lool


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Fingers crossed you are very lucky and have one that doesn't spray 

I would be upset too if one of mine couldn't be on my bed anymore


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Shayden said:


> ive heard so much stuff about males spraying etc... mine never has.... maybe hes still too young but he just never has .... including my old un nutered boy!... (when i was a teen) if he does start i have an outdoor cat kennel and a conservatory .... ok more like an unused lean to lol but hes never caused me any need to use it! and he likes to sleep on my bed at night! i think id b more distraught than him if he started to sleep outside lool


I thought mine wouldnt spray but when they get older & the girls start calling its normal 

plus the more girls you have you have to keep them seperate and he will cry, my boy is crying now but his not allowed near the girlys or the kittens, still gets loads of attention though, but he needs his own space now.


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

at what age will they start to spray do you think? hes 1 yr 4 months now and hasnt started and hes been matted 3 times so far... plus now with my girl! their both chirping away and my boy seems so sing/talk loool its so funny u can almost hear proper words from him lool


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Shayden said:


> at what age will they start to spray do you think? hes 1 yr 4 months now and hasnt started and hes been matted 3 times so far... plus now with my girl! their both chirping away and my boy seems so sing/talk loool its so funny u can almost hear proper words from him lool


can vary, dont think you can really pinpoint, some mature slow some fast etc! H e might have already done it...you might just not know  :blink: I didnt until a few weeks back and caught him...! :nono:

I love it when they chirup so funny :laugh:

are you letting him mate her now then??


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

sounds ok so far, the problem often starts after the first mating, like someone said, the more he mates, the more he will want more. It can get difficult to 'satisfy' his desires if you don't have enough females, or can't get enough girls to mate him with.

it's rare for a male to be kept indoors, 90% are kept outdoors, you are very fortunate.


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah! he got in good twice so i thought what he heck! might as well let him finish what he started! either way there both lovely cats, just means i wont be keeping one back! with that being said, im thinking about now getting 2 kittens from my breeder as the intent was to keep one and buy one so they grew up together!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

I think you are a BREATH! of fresh air.


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

ooo fanking you kindly 

heres pics of my cats


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oh I thought you said she was a lilac, shes a colourpoint! I do like them  like me bi-colours more...but im biased! :laugh: does your boy carry colourpoint? or she wont produce any!


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

DID I?? sorry my mistake yeah shes a lilac colour point! and yes my boy carries colourpoints and it says so on his pink slip


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

can i join in this conversation ur cats are beauts ur gonna av some nict kitties with those iv jus got myself a blue-tabby c/p lil girl seems like you have the same lil plan going as mee too


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

corse u can join in! the more the merrier!  

any pics of ur cp? im excited now! they been at it all day, if you look in the cat pictures section theres a couple more pics


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

thanx,no dont have any pics yet iv only jus put deposit down she is 5 weeks think she is gone be blood group b got 2 get her tested tho to make sure.the colour genetics take some getting used to any1 agree


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah i slightly still confused by it to be honest! and every time i read up on it! it holds for mayb half an hour! then escapes thru a hole in my head lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

funny that is cos thats me to,this lady as been explaining it to me all afternoon in the top prefix section take a look it mite help you too she's good at explaining


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks il have a look


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

let me no if it helps maybe we can carry the conversation on an put r lil noggins 2gether an work this out im still wondering if the outcome of that mating would be pointed kittens or non mite av 2 talk 2moro cos loggin off soon


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

If your just starting our breeding British I would stick to the solids, rather then jumping in at colourpoints/tabs etc

ah so one of his parents are a CP

Im finding it hard reading most of this as I dont talk 'text talk' Maybe Im just old!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> let me no if it helps maybe we can carry the conversation on an put r lil noggins 2gether an work this out im still wondering if the outcome of that mating would be pointed kittens or non mite av 2 talk 2moro cos loggin off soon


what mating would you like help on? I cant understand text talk so dont know what you mean!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

hi ok i will write normalwhat it is is iv already put deposit down on a blue tabby c/p the queen to this is solid blue she is obviosly sarrying c/p stud is blue tabby c/p,littermates were lilac ,blue spot,blue c/p,blue tabby c/p thats myn so both parents also must have carried chocolate too.we got to where i was asking what colour wud i gat if breeding with a cream male carring c/p and the answer is tortie girls andcream boys as both parents are dilute i just wondered if they are pointed kittens or not. x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

does the cream boy carry C/P or is he a C/P?

its all a very confusing mating, id honestly stick to something alot simpliar as you are just starting out breeding, if you get your blue tabby colourpoint, id mate her to a solid either carrying blue or not, it will be alot easier with the outcome and maybe visit some shows and read up on genetics/possible outcomes, then for the 2nd mating try the cream boy then? 

Your def get torties (blue/creams) cream & blue boys, poss half will be tabbys, and I think thats about it :blink: maybe someone can double check! its a hell of alot to learn im still getting my head around it!!!! :crazy:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

the cream stud does carry c/p so female from that mating will be dilute tortie (blue/cream) is that right and males either cream or blues then also tabbys. but out of all those colours will be pointed kittens or full colour


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

i no you av said dont buy c/p first but already paid £200 non-refundable and i have read 100's of the colour genetics pages i understand them to a degree there hard to get your head round i think


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

haha it is really hard!

Where in the boys pedigree are the c-p? and how many in those generations?

Id prob go with 50/50 But its just a guess really, it is hard!! 

if she has another nice kitten she may swap the depo over to a solid! 

a example, I took my bi-colour girl to a blue colourpoint, she has c-p in her pedigree, her brother was a c-p...we had 4 blue solids and 1 bi colour like mum! :crazy:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

wow you need a degree to get your head around it all :crazy:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good book on cat genetics for dummies? 
I'm pretty sure I know where I am with mine as I will only have colour-points being Siamese but it would be really interesting to understand it all properly. We used to have a member from abroad - Atlantis? - who was really good at explaining but haven't seen them around for a while


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

hi iv just posted new thread 'colour genetics' maybe someone will come along there in a while and give you an answer.im just going back to that thread now maybe see you in there


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Can anyone recommend a good book on cat genetics for dummies?
> I'm pretty sure I know where I am with mine as I will only have colour-points being Siamese but it would be really interesting to understand it all properly. We used to have a member from abroad - Atlantis? - who was really good at explaining but haven't seen them around for a while


Robinson's Genetics for Cat Breeders and Veterinarians is a very good book


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

catsmum said:


> Robinson's Genetics for Cat Breeders and Veterinarians is a very good book


Last time I looked for that on Amazon it was unavailable


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Last time I looked for that on Amazon it was unavailable


just checked amazon and its in stock now


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Can anyone recommend a good book on cat genetics for dummies?
> I'm pretty sure I know where I am with mine as I will only have colour-points being Siamese but it would be really interesting to understand it all properly. We used to have a member from abroad - Atlantis? - who was really good at explaining but haven't seen them around for a while


I've been reading *THE BOOK OF THE CAT*. It won't be as indepth as "Robinson's Genetics for Cat Breeders and Veterinarians" but the genetics and colouring section in there has been invaluable; an incredibly helpful starting point in understanding how dominant and recessive genes are passed on.

It's out of print but there are loads of second hand copies on Amazon.
Amazon.com: Book of the Cat (9780671416249): Michael Wright, Sally Walters: Books

 x


----------

